# Newbie From Ny-doing Cross Country Trip



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi y'all, my daughter and I bought our Outback 250rs on Valentine's Day and headed south first and then we are embarquing on a cross country trip.

Had some minor issues with the WDH and the awning hassling me, but hopefully it will get quicker and more efficient each time we break down and set up camp (cause that's gonna happen every four days lol so we should get pretty good at it)

I absolutely LOVE the outdoor cooking station and the full bathroom is AAMMAAAZZZIING (coming from a popup lol with a porta potty) as well as the full kitchen and FREEZER!!

We took our two dogs and two kittens as well, and they seem to enjoy it as well









Haven't made the first payment, and the trailer already has about 1300 miles on it lolol


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - and great choice on that 250RS!!









Happy Camping!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

WTG Amy! Just a bit of envy here!









How's that Titan treating ya with the Equal-i-zer?!?!? Trying to get those bars on when on an incline are a pain. Try to be as level as possible.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

Have a great time! We took our 26RLS cross-country last Spring. Only trouble we had was the tires. I think the new units come with radials now. That will help, but keep an eye on proper inflation and watch the tread at the outside edges. Ours started wearing after about 4500 miles. The long wb Titan is a good choice, too. Travel safe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome,

Have a great time and welcome to the group.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's going to be quite a trip!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers!! *









Hope you have a safe and wonderful trip.

Brad


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> WTG Amy! Just a bit of envy here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely love the Equalizer---I've always tried leveling it while in a WalMart or gas station so that it's as level as possible----wouldn't know what to do without that lever though when putting the bars back, as I would not be strong enough!!! phew...


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

amyk said:


> WTG Amy! Just a bit of envy here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely love the Equalizer---I've always tried leveling it while in a WalMart or gas station so that it's as level as possible----wouldn't know what to do without that lever though when putting the bars back, as I would not be strong enough!!! phew...

[/quote]
Not to hijack the thread, but:
An Electic Tongue Jack might solve that... So far, I have not had to use the Lever.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome as well and glad to see you are not letting any grass grow under it. Way to hit the ground running.


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

We, too, once camped in a pop up. You've made a wonderful choice with the OB. We've had our Outback 25RS-S for one year (anniversary was just a few days ago) and have camped more with it than we ever have before. When we don't have a getaway scheduled for the month, we get itchy to get it out on the road. Have done two cross-country trips in previous years when our sons were still home. Your posting makes us want to head out again.

Blessings as you travel. How are you deciding where to stay? Do you have reservations planned in advance?


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, one other thing. You're from NY, but you begin with "Hi, _y'all_?" That's from _our_ area of the country.







Transplant?


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome be safe and happy camping.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Now THAT'S what I call a "Shake down cruise!"

Welcome!! I'm about as jealous as I can be!!!








Have a great trip!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACK FAMILY 'AMYK'

You are going to love that Outback more each time ya'll take it out.
Welcome to this forum also, you pick up a lot of information on this site.
Rob


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

john7349 said:


> WTG Amy! Just a bit of envy here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely love the Equalizer---I've always tried leveling it while in a WalMart or gas station so that it's as level as possible----wouldn't know what to do without that lever though when putting the bars back, as I would not be strong enough!!! phew...

[/quote]
Not to hijack the thread, but:
An Electic Tongue Jack might solve that... So far, I have not had to use the Lever.








[/quote]

Electric tongue jack.....Worth its weight in gold!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!!!

Nice Trip!!! I am Jealous!!!!!

Keep us posted and post pictures for us!!!

Have a safe Trip!!!!

Clarke


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Nothing like jumping right in, and taking the first big trip. Have a great time, and WELCOME







to the OUTBACKERS.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

outbacknewbie said:


> We, too, once camped in a pop up. You've made a wonderful choice with the OB. We've had our Outback 25RS-S for one year (anniversary was just a few days ago) and have camped more with it than we ever have before. When we don't have a getaway scheduled for the month, we get itchy to get it out on the road. Have done two cross-country trips in previous years when our sons were still home. Your posting makes us want to head out again.
> 
> Blessings as you travel. How are you deciding where to stay? Do you have reservations planned in advance?


we belong to 1000trails and get 'free' camping, so will be hitting as many of those campgrounds as possible, otherwise, we use rpi for $10 a night campgrounds, otherwise, it will be state campgrounds or walmart parking as needed.

And, noooo, I'm a Yankee through and through, but I have family in GA, and pick up their drawls lolol---just love listening to them speak!!!

we were going to take this trip in the Coleman pop-up (has a/c or wouldn't consider it lol) but we figured a TT was 'easier' and far more secure (with locking doors instead of canvas lol) so that's why the first trip is a 6 month trip haha We actually had to wait about a week and a half to start our trip, as our Outback was in the factory til Feb 9, and we couldn't take delivery until Feb 14th....grrr but what's a week when you've got a lifetime, right??

We have done Ga at my aunt's camp driveway, a 4 day stay in Apopka, a week stay in Kissimmee, an 8 day stay in the Keys, a 3 day stay in Wauchula, Fl and now we are in Clermont, FL til the end of the week--then we head for a 4 day stay in Louisiana, and then onto Texas!!

Can I start my own thread with our itinerary and pics?? Don't wanna be a thread hog lol


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

amyk said:


> We, too, once camped in a pop up. You've made a wonderful choice with the OB. We've had our Outback 25RS-S for one year (anniversary was just a few days ago) and have camped more with it than we ever have before. When we don't have a getaway scheduled for the month, we get itchy to get it out on the road. Have done two cross-country trips in previous years when our sons were still home. Your posting makes us want to head out again.
> 
> Blessings as you travel. How are you deciding where to stay? Do you have reservations planned in advance?


we belong to 1000trails and get 'free' camping, so will be hitting as many of those campgrounds as possible, otherwise, we use rpi for $10 a night campgrounds, otherwise, it will be state campgrounds or walmart parking as needed.

And, noooo, I'm a Yankee through and through, but I have family in GA, and pick up their drawls lolol---just love listening to them speak!!!

we were going to take this trip in the Coleman pop-up (has a/c or wouldn't consider it lol) but we figured a TT was 'easier' and far more secure (with locking doors instead of canvas lol) so that's why the first trip is a 6 month trip haha We actually had to wait about a week and a half to start our trip, as our Outback was in the factory til Feb 9, and we couldn't take delivery until Feb 14th....grrr but what's a week when you've got a lifetime, right??

We have done Ga at my aunt's camp driveway, a 4 day stay in Apopka, a week stay in Kissimmee, an 8 day stay in the Keys, a 3 day stay in Wauchula, Fl and now we are in Clermont, FL til the end of the week--then we head for a 4 day stay in Louisiana, and then onto Texas!!

Can I start my own thread with our itinerary and pics?? Don't wanna be a thread hog lol
[/quote]

Yes start a thread....I would love to follow your trip postings!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! Welcome to Outbackers. Have a safe and exciting trip. Can't wait to see your travels on the thread.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Post away! We'd all love to hear of the travels, and OC Jim's post count is safe for a while.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

How is the Titan doing with the towing? I am about 700 lbs more than you with my 2009 280RS so I just wanted to see how things were going. I wish I had the long wheelbase version, but we basically are driving the same truck, color and all. How much do you think you are loaded to? I figure a 6 month trip would require some serious "stuff".

I wish I had the time and courage to do what you are doing. When I was a kid, my dad used to take a month off in the summer and we drove all over the place in a Westfalia VW van towing a small popup.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

By all means, run a thread as you travel with the updates. Post the pics somewhere and add a link to the thread.

We did it 2 years ago, have fun!

John


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

TitanFlyer said:


> How is the Titan doing with the towing? I am about 700 lbs more than you with my 2009 280RS so I just wanted to see how things were going. I wish I had the long wheelbase version, but we basically are driving the same truck, color and all. How much do you think you are loaded to? I figure a 6 month trip would require some serious "stuff".
> 
> I wish I had the time and courage to do what you are doing. When I was a kid, my dad used to take a month off in the summer and we drove all over the place in a Westfalia VW van towing a small popup.


I really have no idea what I'm loaded for---I really need to stop and weigh us----do they charge anythign to stop at one of those 'truck weigh stations'? I know we have a fridge and cupboard full of food, a bathroom loaded with all 'girl stuff' lol and enough clothes to last two girls about two weeks without washing (and we had to add some warm clothes cuz you never know lol) PLUS, I have a 500lb bike in the truck bed along with toolboxes and steel ramps--so prolly about 600lbs easily....

but we also don't travel with any of the tanks full---always empty to conserve that weight, and I don't know how much the kitties and dog and puppy add hehehe

as far as time---it's only because I had some major health issues, and am out on disability, and as far as courage---I'm just too stupid to know any better lolol

A guy at the last campground said---"What?? You are traveling with your daughter and you and you don't have a gun?!?!?!?!" I almost pee'd my pants laughing at him.....but then I'm hoping he's not right...grrrr

But seriously, we had a Coleman popup for the last 4 summers, and always brought it to Myrtle Beach every spring, and basically lived in it during the summer (teacher, so summers off with my daughter) and just love the freedom of going wherever we want, and meeting really cool people---campers are just a different class of people


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

amyk said:


> A guy at the last campground said---"What?? You are traveling with your daughter and you and you don't have a gun?!?!?!?!" I almost pee'd my pants laughing at him.....but then I'm hoping he's not right...grrrr


Woah! Not really the topic of conversation you should carry on with anyone, unless a close friend or family member. This info could be, in the future, potentially used against you. Not criminally, but by a potential aggressive act by that very person when you are not expecting it. Call me paranoid or untrusting, but I tend to error on the side of caution. There are certainly great people out there who will not thake this issue any further than the conversation. But, there are people out there who will. Enough on that....

I wish you well on your journey and hope your health issues improve. I, too, look forward to continued descriptions of your travels. We all can live vicariously through you while we wait for better weather!


----------

